# زاوية الميلان المثلى للخلايا الشمسية ممكن حدا يفيدني



## رياحين نجاران (18 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا للجميع بصراحة انا محتارة جدا بالنسبة لموضوع زاوية ميلان الخلايا الشمسية 

طبعا لكل منطقة جغرافية هنالك زاوية مثلى اريد أي مرجع يمكن ان يساعدني او اذا احد ممكن يفيدني

بالموضوع علما ان المنطقة الجغرافية هي (سوريا ) و مشكورين سلفا


----------



## asfour41 (18 أبريل 2008)

زاوية الميلان المثلى في سوريا تتراوح بين ال 33 الى 35 درجة


----------



## رياحين نجاران (19 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي الكريم وشكرا لجهودك و هيك انت بتكون ثبتت لي المعلومات لانه انا بالاصل سالت وطلعت 
32 بتكون انت الان اكدت لي الموضوع شكرا جزيلا بس يا ريت لو تقلي من وين حصلت على هذا الرقم هل هو نتائج خبرة ام هناك مرجع معين؟


----------



## asfour41 (19 أبريل 2008)

هناك الكثير من المراجع التي تعطي عدة طرق لحساب زاوية التوجيه المثلى .. وتنص المراجع ايضا على انه للاستفادة المثلى من اللاقط الشمسي يتم توجيه اللاقط وفق زاوية خط العرض في المنطقة مع اضافة من 2-5 درجات لهذه الزاوية .. 

ولأن زاوية خط العرض في دمشق هي 33 درجة فيكون . ( 33+2 ) = 35 درجة . 

طبعا التوجيه يكون نحو الجنوب حصرا ..


----------



## رياحين نجاران (19 أبريل 2008)

ايوا تمام طيب واضح انك متوسع بموضوع الطاقة الشمسية طيب سؤال ثاني

متى استخدم الربط التسلسلي للخلايا و متى استخدم التفرعي وشو الفرق بين الاثنين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## asfour41 (19 أبريل 2008)

نستخدم الربط التسلسلي عندما نريد زيادة الجهد ونستخدم الربط التفرعي عندما نريد زيادة التيار . 

فاذا كان لدينا خلية ذات 12 v وقمنا بربطها على التسلسل مع خلية اخرى ذات 12 v لكانت النتيجة 24 v 

وهكذا ...


----------



## رياحين نجاران (19 أبريل 2008)

أنا اخي بتكلم عن الطاقة الشمسية في مجال تسخين المياه وليس في مجال الكهرباء يعني لاستعمالات الماء الساخن ان كان في التدفئة او الماء الساخن للحمامات


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 أبريل 2008)

يعطيكم العافية

هههههههههه قعدت فترة افكر شو تسلسلي وتفرعي ، لكن اخيرا عرفت ان المقصود هو التوصيل على التوالي والتوازي parallel and series

شكرا


----------



## رياحين نجاران (19 أبريل 2008)

هو اخي كل منطقة والها مصطلحاتها يعني نحنا في سوريا منقول تسلسلي وتفرعي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asfour41 (19 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم سؤالك كان عن الخلايا الشمسية .. ومصطلح الخلايا الشمسية يطلق على الخلايا المولدة للكهرباء solar cells اما بالنسبة لموضوع تسخين المياه فهداك منسمي مجمعات شمسية solar collector . 

وبينطبق عليهن نفس المبدأ .. 

يعني عند الوصل على التسلسل تزداد درجة الحرارة .. وعند الوصل على التفرع يزداد تدفق الوسيط وبالنهاية بالحالتين بحصل على كمية الحرارة نفسها ..


----------



## رياحين نجاران (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي للتنويه ومنكم نستفيد فانا جديدة في العمل بهذا المجال شكرا على الملاحظة


----------



## asfour41 (20 أبريل 2008)

اهلا وسهلا .. واذا في كمان اسئلة لاتتردد


----------



## حازم نجم (20 أبريل 2008)

طيب ...انا حازم من فلسطين مشروعي هو تدفئة فيلا عن طريق الشمس ...هل بامكانكم سرد عملية الحسابات الرئيسة التي نحتاجها لجمع الاشعة المطلوبة للحمل المطلوب مع العلم بان مشروعي باستخدام الانابيب المفرغة الشمسية وليس المرايا الشمسية البسيطة....ارجو منك الافادة لان مشروعي وقته ضيق


----------



## asfour41 (23 أبريل 2008)

هل تريد ان تحقق حمل 100 % بالطاقة الشمسية .. ام ماهو الكسر الشمسي الذي تريده ؟


----------



## sam5_2201 (24 أبريل 2008)

هذا رد للعضو اللي سال عن زوايا الميول المثالية للمجمعات الشمسية وهي صورة فيها كل العلاقات لحساب زاوية الميل في المرفقات وشكرا


----------



## حازم نجم (26 يونيو 2008)

الكسر الذي اريد هو 40 بالمية من البويلر و60 من ال شمس


----------



## حازم نجم (27 يونيو 2008)

الكسر الشمسي هو 60 في المية والباقي عن طريق البويلر


----------



## رياحين نجاران (27 يونيو 2008)

ممكن جدا ان افيدك انا بهذا الموضوع لاني للتو انتهيت من العمل بهذا النظام لكن سؤال مهم كم هو مردود المجمعات الشمسية التي تستخدمها يعني مقدار الاستفادة من الاشعاع الشمسي كذلك ما هو حمل البناء عندك بالكيلوواط 
ممكن ان افيدك جديا و لا اعرف ما هي قصة الرسائل الخاصة لا تفتح مرة تفتح ومرة تغلق 
لم اتمكن من قراءة اخر رسالة قبل 30 مشاركة وانا عندي فقط 14 مشاركة ممكن ان تسال اللي تريد هنا حاليا
تحياتي


----------



## رياحين نجاران (27 يونيو 2008)

اولا موضوع الطاقة الشمسية والتدفئة عن طريق الشمس تكون فعاليتها في حالة التدفئة تحت البلاط يعني 

درجة حرارة مياه التغذية حوالي 55 درجة اما في حالة الشوفاج على حرارة 90 فائدتها محدودة جدا

المهم كيف تربط نظام البويلر مع اللواقط الشمسية 

يلزمك مع اللواقط خزان حفظ طاقة شمسية معزول كذلك خزان ماء ساخن ذو مبادلين حراريين حجمه تقريبا 0.5 متر مكعب والمبادلين الحراريين احدهما قادم من المرجل والثاني من الخزان الحراري لحفظ الطاقة ومن هذا الخزان ايضا تخرج انابيب التغذية والراجعة من دارة التدفئة و طبعا لديك المضخات اللازمة لضخ الماء الى دارة التدفئة ومضخة تدوير المياه في الواقط ومضخة بين الخزانين باختصار هذا هو النظام 
واذا اردت اي تفاصيل اخرى ممكن ان تسال لنبدا خطوة خطوة بالمشروع هنا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يوليو 2008)

عندي مسبح حجم الماء 100 متر مكعب ، في غرفة مغلقة 
وله مرجل تسخين باستطاعة 30000 ك كالوري في الساعة ، بالإضافة إلى مبادل حراري أنبوبي .....

كيف الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية ؟؟؟


----------



## حازم نجم (3 يوليو 2008)

النسبة هي 60% من الشمس
هل نسطتيع ذالك والباقي من البويلر


----------



## حازم نجم (3 يوليو 2008)

الحمل هو 23 كيلوواط للتدفئة والاشعة اللي بدي اصمم عليها هي الاقل ما بينهم وهي 381 واط لكل متر مربع بشهر واحد على زاوية ميلان 42 درجة
وبالنسبة للرسائل انا بعت كتيير بس هي اول مرة بشوف الرد منك واذا بدك التواصل انا في عندي ***** بظهر في ملفي الخاص... ياريت الاهتمام
وشكرا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## حازم نجم (3 يوليو 2008)

وهل لي لن اعرف نظام التحكم المستعمل لديك في هكذا انظمة


----------



## رياحين نجاران (3 يوليو 2008)

بالنسبة للنسبة يمكن تحقيقها لكن هل لديك مساحة كافية لنشر المجمعات ثم هنالك ملاحظة هامة اننا لا نسطيع الاعتماد الكلي على الطاقة الشمسية لاننا لا يجب ان ننسى ايام المطر والغائمة لذلك يجب اخد البويلر على الحمل الكامل لاننا لا يمكن ان نغامر بتدفئة المنزل ايام العواصف و المطر؟؟؟؟؟ نتحدث بالتفصيل قريبا 

بالنسبة للاخ عصام ايضا تكرم عينك ممكن جدا ان افيدك ايضا بس بدكم تطولو بالكم شوي لانه انا مشغولة هالفترة بس ان شاء الله ما بقصر


----------



## حازم نجم (5 يوليو 2008)

هذا شيء طبيعي جدا بان نستخدم البويلر في حالات لا تتوفر الطاقة الشمسية بشكل كافي للحمل المطلوب ،،اصلا انا مشروعي هو كيفية الدمج بين النظامين التدفئة بالشمس والتدفئة بالبويلر وتصميم نظام تحكم مناسب للنظامين،،،
شكرا رياحين للمعلومات وما في تقصير ابدا من ناحيتك،،، جزاك الله عنا خيرا،،،متواصلون معك باذن الله


----------



## حازم نجم (8 يوليو 2008)

لكن عندي ملاحظة بالنسبة لزاوية الميلان انا حسب علمي ودراستي ان زاوية الميلام هي خط العرض +10 درجات 
كمثال في فلسطين 32+10=42 درجة 
ارجو منكم تصحيحي اذا كنت مخطئ


----------



## رياحين نجاران (8 يوليو 2008)

لا تمام للاستخدام الشتوي هي درجة العرض مضافا اليا عشرة 
و للاستخدام الصيفي هي خط العرض مضاف اليها ثلاثة يعني لو استخدامك صيفي للمسابح مثلا كانت درجة الميلان المثلى عندك 35 اما للشتوي 42


----------



## حازم نجم (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للمعلومة ... لكن اريد ان اسأل ما هو نظم التحكم المستخدم في هكذا انظمة؟؟؟


----------



## رياحين نجاران (10 يوليو 2008)

المشكلة انه نظام التحكم اله اختصاص لوحده انا ادرس النظام الشمسي واخبر التحكم بما اريد وهو بيصمم ما بقدر فيدك بهالخصوص


----------



## حازم نجم (10 يوليو 2008)

وسؤال عن التدفئة تحت البلاط على اي اساس يمكن اختيار نوع هذه التدفئة بحيث تكون مناسبة في التشغيل او للحمل المطلوب


----------



## رياحين نجاران (10 يوليو 2008)

هي بدها برنامج خاص للحساب و طريقة خاصة بالرسم ويتم تمديد انابيب البولي ايتلين او ما يدعى بانابيب البيكس بحيث يتبدل تباعد الانابيب حسب الحمل كل ما كبر صغر 

التباعد بين الانابيب ممكن افيدك بالبرنامج لاحقا على البريد ببعتلك اياه


----------



## حازم نجم (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخت رياحين...


----------



## حازم نجم (10 يوليو 2008)

مع العلم انا استطيع حساب اندرفلوور عن طريق حسابات بدون برنامج وبالتجربة كنت اخد المسافة بين الانابيب حوالي من 25-30 سم للفلل السكنية


----------



## حازم نجم (10 يوليو 2008)

بس لو في برنامج هاد شيء مريح جدا بس انا يمكن ما عرفت انو في برامج لانو بالدراسة بنعتمد الحساب اما الشركات لازم يكون هناك برامج للدقة والسرعة 
انا عاجز عن الشكر ... 
الف شكر الك على التعاون ومنكم نستفيد ...


----------



## رياحين نجاران (10 يوليو 2008)

ممكن ان تصل التباعد في الطوابق الاخيرة الى 15 ومممن 20 وممكن 25 لا يكفي 30 اذا كانت الغرفة مساحتها 

صغيرة ووجهاتها الخارجية كثيرة


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

زاويه الميلان المثلى بالسعوديه 30 درجه جنوب


----------



## حازم نجم (12 يوليو 2008)

يا سيد احمد ماذا عن مشاريع التبريد تحت البلاط باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية هل هذا ممكن في شركتكم 
حيث ان مشروع تخرجي كان استخدام الانابيب المفرغة الشمسية للتدفئة تحت البلاط وايضا استخدام الرادييتر في بعض الغرف


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

هذا النظامايضا موجود سيد حازم
يمكنك تصفح الموقع وستجد كل التطبيقات
www.climatech-sa.com


----------



## حازم نجم (13 يوليو 2008)

بصراحة اخ احمد ما لقيته ياريت لو نغلبك تعطينا رابط مباشر من موقعكم


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (21 يوليو 2008)

يعطيكم العااااااافية على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## S.Delejian (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبة الى الزاوية المثلى لدوله سوريا اي اي منطقة على بقاع الكره الارضية لا تفرض ولاكن هناك معادلات اساسية لحساب الزوايا الشمسية التي تعتمد للمنطقة المراد ايجاد الزوايا لها


----------



## اسماعيل21 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسال عن التقطير عن طريق الشمس


----------



## المهندس المنيني (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*اخي الكريم ممكن طريقة مثل لربط المجمعات الشمسية مع اسطوانة التدفئة الارضية ؟*

اخي الكريم ممكن طريقة مثل لربط المجمعات الشمسية مع اسطوانة التدفئة الارضية ؟


----------



## feraslayous (21 مايو 2010)

والاتجاه الافضل للاقط هو الجنوب الشرقي


----------

